

Microsoft, Apple, and others form a pact to make patents cool again - kanche
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/3/5577796/microsoft-apple-and-others-form-a-pact-to-make-patents-cool-again

======
IBM
The rhetoric from patent-light companies resonates with techies/hackers
because their interests align with theirs. If Google and Twitter are patent-
light then your start-up is even more so.

